# wie packe ich einen ganzen Ordner in zip datei ?



## Piccolo676 (4. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe folgende frage :

was muss ich machen um einen kompletten Ordner in eine zip datei zu packen, damit auch der Ordner drin ist ?
  es werden immer nur alle dateien aus dem Ordner rausgezogen.


ich weiß, dass es mit winrar geht, aber das kommt nicht in frage


hoffe einer kann mir helfen

mfg
Piccolo


----------



## radinger (4. Dezember 2004)

ähm, es wäre hilfreich, wenn du uns mitteilen würdest, mit welchem zip-programm du das machen möchtest...


----------



## BunGEe (4. Dezember 2004)

Piccolo676 am 04.12.2004 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, dass es mit winrar geht, aber das kommt nicht in frage


Warum kommt das nicht in Frage? :-o  Das beherrscht doch fast alle Formate.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Dezember 2004)

Piccolo676 am 04.12.2004 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe folgende frage :
> 
> was muss ich machen um einen kompletten Ordner in eine zip datei zu packen, damit auch der Ordner drin ist ?
> es werden immer nur alle dateien aus dem Ordner rausgezogen.
> ...



Einfach Rechklick auf den Ordner -> WinZip -> Add to xyz.zip
xyz ist dann der Name der zu erstellenden Winzip-Datei und da nimmt WinZip automatisch den Namen vom Ordner und speichert das Verzeichnis mit.
Wenn du es manuell machst mit Winzip und die entsprechenden Verzeichnisordner mit gespeichert werden sollen, dann muß du dafür sorgen, daß der Punkt "Save full path info" angewählt ist.


----------



## Piccolo676 (4. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 04.12.2004 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 04.12.2004 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hab ich schon alles ausprobiert. es geht jetzt zwar, aber nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
vielleicht hab ich au ned richtig beschrieben was ich will.

wenn man ne zip-Datei öffnet erscheint das Fenster in dem man sieht, was drin is. ich hab mit firefox ne html-seite gespeichert und da wird dann die html-Datei und ein ordner, in dem sich die bilder etc. befinden, gespeichert. nun will ich das in eine zip-datei packen um es per e-mail zu verschicken. 
ich will haben, dass wenn man die zip datei öffnet in dem Fenster die html-Datei und der Ordner zu sehen sind und man es dann einfach per drag n drop rausziehen kann. es wird allerdings bei mir nie ein Ordner in der Datei angelegt, sondern alle dateien die sich in dem Ordner befinden plus die html datei untereinander aufgelistet. zieht man das per drag n drop raus, werden beim öffnen der html datei keine bilder angezeigt.

da fällt mir ein, geht das bei winzip überhaupt, dass die Ordner mit angezeigt werden ?

ich benutz das ganz normale winzip und winrar geht ned, weil das auf dem Arbeitsrechner meines vaters ned drauf is


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Dezember 2004)

Piccolo676 am 04.12.2004 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> das hab ich schon alles ausprobiert. es geht jetzt zwar, aber nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
> vielleicht hab ich au ned richtig beschrieben was ich will.
> 
> wenn man ne zip-Datei öffnet erscheint das Fenster in dem man sieht, was drin is. ich hab mit firefox ne html-seite gespeichert und da wird dann die html-Datei und ein ordner, in dem sich die bilder etc. befinden, gespeichert. nun will ich das in eine zip-datei packen um es per e-mail zu verschicken.
> ...




Selbst wenn man die Ordner mit speichert, dann werden diese nicht bei Winzip angezeigt. Wenn man dann die Dateien einfach rauszieht werden die Ordner auch nicht mit entpackt. Mach es über den Menüpunkt entpacken oder aber Rechtklick auf die Datei -> Extract to xyz, dann werden auch die Ordner mit entpackt. Nur bei WinRAR sieht man die Ordner als Objekte im Archiv, weil dies dort wie im Windows Explorer ausgebaut ist.


----------



## Piccolo676 (4. Dezember 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 04.12.2004 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 04.12.2004 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, dann paßt das so. 
danke für eure Hilfe


----------

